# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Denny

## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have announced that Jessica Grace Smith has joined the soap's cast as new arrival Denny.

Denny is a tomboy character who arrives on UK screens for the first time in the spring.

Jessica Grace Smith as Denny in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jessica Grace Smith as Denny

New recruit Smith secured the role of Denny last year, just a week before she was planning to move to Los Angeles.

Speaking of her new part, the actress explained: "Denny's pretty straight up and she's really honest. She's 'what you see is what you get'. She's definitely not your typical girl - she works in the bait shop with Alf!"

On the last-minute change in her career plans, she added: "It was crazy! My bags were almost packed for LA. I was so stoked to be a part of the show and have full time work. It's an actor's dream."

Smith was born in New Zealand and grew up on a farm. After leaving school, she originally studied law for a year, but later changed paths by completing a three-year degree in acting at the Toi Whakaari New Zealand drama school.

The show newcomer's previous credits include film roles in The Devil's Rock, Diagnosis Death, Edwin: My Life as a Koont and Sione's 2: Unfinished Business. She also played the guest part of Diona in Spartacus: Gods of the Arena.

----------

hward (28-01-2014), tammyy2j (28-01-2014)

----------


## hward

Sounds like she's going to be a bit of a different character, looking forward to it.

----------


## tammyy2j

Surely she isn't a new student

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's new recruit Jessica Grace Smith has said that viewers will be shocked when they realise the true identity of her character Denny.

As previously reported, Smith was cast in the role as tomboy Denny last year, and she will arrive on UK screens for the first time in the spring.

Jessica Grace Smith as Denny in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jessica Grace Smith as Denny

However, speaking to TV Week, the actress teased that Denny already has a connection to Summer Bay in the form of Ethan McGuire, saying: "It's a bit of a family thing."

Smith also revealed that her character's arrival will not be warmly received by Ethan's sister-in-law Hannah.

She said: "She is sceptical and is worried about her connection to Ethan. Ethan wasn't that good with the twins. She wonders what Denny's relationship is and whether she was involved in the cult."

Despite her frosty reception from Hannah, Smith has said that her character will quickly settle into life in Summer Bay.

"She ends up getting a job with Alf in the Bait Shop and works with motors. So that's cool. There are a lot of cute boys around the Bay. But she is new in town, so Denny is just focusing on work and meeting people for now."

----------


## tammyy2j

She is suppose to be the twins older sister who is pregnant by Heath (the barmaid he slept with during his stag night)

----------

SoapsJSK (05-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Denny Miller will struggle to cope in the wake of her boyfriend Casey Braxton's death.

Denny will be so consumed with grief after Casey's murder that she even collapses at his funeral and has to be rushed into hospital.

Jessica Grace Smith as Denny in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jessica Grace Smith as Denny

As Denny continues to struggle with life without Casey, she tells Alf (Ray Meagher) that she isn't ready to be at Angelo's or even go near the beach.

However, a concerned Alf offers Denny his support, telling her that she is stronger than she thinks she is.

Alf's words have the desired effect, and Denny gathers up the courage and makes her way to the beach where she finds Ricky reflecting on her own final days with Casey.

While Denny is forced to contemplate a life without Casey, Jessica Grace Smith told TV Week that filming the hard-hitting scenes stretched her abilities as an actress.

She said: "Lincoln (Younes) has gone, and that stuff was challenging and good for me to play."

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could she be expecting a Braxton junior  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TaintedLove

I bet poor Casey will be barely in the ground before Chris starts sniffing around Denny again with his faux concern.
If he does, I hope Brax or Kyle will lay him out.

----------


## TaintedLove

Chris was sniffing around Indy when Romeo left. And when he died. Chris was more concerned about himself than he was for Indie.
I`ve never forgotten that....he`s such a selfish character. I wish he never come back. I feel sorry for Spencer having a brother like him.

----------


## lizann

> I bet poor Casey will be barely in the ground before Chris starts sniffing around Denny again with his faux concern.
> If he does, I hope Brax or Kyle will lay him out.


she gets with ash

----------


## lizann

> I bet poor Casey will be barely in the ground before Chris starts sniffing around Denny again with his faux concern.
> If he does, I hope Brax or Kyle will lay him out.


she gets with ash

----------


## SoapsJSK

It was so predictable that the story writers would match up Denny with Ash....they should have given her some relationship space like for Leah in the past instead of fixing with the first guy that comes along...

----------


## lizann

andy who caused casey's death latest rumoured fella for denny

----------


## dolphinree

Denni has finished filming in June 
Apparently she is murdered and found in charlottes boot

----------


## dolphinree

Denni has finished filming in June 
Apparently she is murdered and found in charlottes boot

----------


## Perdita

> Denni has finished filming in June 
> Apparently she is murdered and found in charlottes boot


 :EEK!:   Shame, I like her

----------


## lizann

why would anyone murder denny

----------


## lellygurl

If you say she is murdered,  I'd be crediting the source to give your comments any validity

----------


## lellygurl

If you say she is murdered,  I'd be crediting the source to give your comments any validity  😊

----------


## Pantherboy

The rumours persist that Jess/Denny may have left the show. After reading the earlier post that she is murdered, I have now seen a comment elsewhere made by someone asking "does anyone know if the rumour is correct that Denny is found dead in a boat next to the bait shop?". No-one seems to be able to validate this for sure, but it has been mentioned that the rumour may have been fuelled by a photo that appeared online a while ago showing the bait shop cordoned off with police tape & Marilyn standing there with a concerned look on her face, coupled with observations that Jess hasn't been seen filming at Palm Beach for sometime & hasn't posted anything about H&A on social media for quite a while. I think I remember seeing this photo ages ago (can't find it again now), but thought nothing of it at the time - given these latest rumours & seeing the new photos showing Erika (Charlotte) being shown how to handle a gun etc (see the link to the photos I posted on the Hannah Wilson thread on 1 August), I am wondering, as are many, if there may be something to this. Only time will tell.

(Just on Denny, SPOILER ALERT!!! for those not in Aust, now that she isn't with Ash anymore, her character seems to be just hanging around with nothing really to do. I wonder if they are/will deliberately keep her out of any major storylines to lessen the impact if she does leave fairly soon? I have posted before that it is disappointing that she hasn't had any real involvement with her family this year, including not even going to (her Uncle) Zac's engagement party. I am guessing that we won't even see her at the beach banquet being held as a fundraiser for Zac & Leah.

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2015), Nell532 (05-08-2015), SoapsJSK (13-08-2015), tammyy2j (13-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The rumours persist that Jess/Denny may have left the show.


Curiouser and curiouser...  :Ponder:

----------


## SoapsJSK

I agree that Denny's character seems to be drifting after Casey's death...Ash was no good for her anyway..
Casey was the best for Denny and probably better they kill her character off...

----------


## Pantherboy

Just a continuing note from my earlier post on 04/08 at Aust pace, so

SPOILER ALERT!! 
I mentioned that Denny didn't go to Zac & Leah's engagement party, now we have seen that she didn't go to the Beach Fundraiser for them either. Now that Hunter is on the scene, we have also seen the twins openly realise that if he is Zac's son then he is also their cousin. With Zac also being Denny's Uncle, Hunter would therefore be Denny's cousin as well, but we haven't seen any acknowledgement of that at all. Last week we saw Leah talking to Denny in the Diner about her problems with Hunter & I was hoping this would come up then, but Denny only asked Leah what Zac thought about the situation & admitted she hadn't met Hunter or Charlotte. I would have thought that if she found out she had a "new" cousin she would have gone straight to Zac to find out more or meet him!

EDIT: Lo & behold, in tonight's episode Denny was actually included in the "family" lunch Evie arranged for Charlotte & Hunter - even though it really was only a cameo appearance!

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I mentioned that Denny didn't go to Zac & Leah's engagement party, now we have seen that she didn't go to the Beach Fundraiser for them either. Now that Hunter is on the scene, we have also seen the twins openly realise that if he is Zac's son then he is also their cousin. With Zac also being Denny's Uncle, Hunter would therefore be Denny's cousin as well, but we haven't seen any acknowledgement of that at all. Last week we saw Leah talking to Denny in the Diner about her problems with Hunter & I was hoping this would come up then, but Denny only asked Leah what Zac thought about the situation & admitted she hadn't met Hunter or Charlotte. I would have thought that if she found out she had a "new" cousin she would have gone straight to Zac to find out more or meet him!


I wonder if the actress who plays Denny has been missing from key scenes because she was unavailable to film for some reason?

----------

Pantherboy (18-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I wonder if the actress who plays Denny has been missing from key scenes because she was unavailable to film for some reason?


With the long filming schedule the show has, you would have to think that it is inevitable, as you quite correctly point out Dazzle, that there would be times when some of the actors wouldn't be available for key scenes (eg due to illness or emergencies etc). This could account for the odd occasion, but IMO there have far too many "family" situations now where Denny should have been involved or had some input, & she hasn't, for this to be the reason. 

SPOILER ALERT! (Aust Pace)As I mentioned in my previous post, in last night's episode, Denny was included in the lunch for Hunter & Charlotte, which was good. However, when Evie said to her "glad you could make it", & Denny replied "as if I would miss a family gathering!" I had to laugh - what about the engagement party & beach banquet etc etc. I have read people elsewhere online saying similar things today, including some saying they had well & truly forgotten by now they were her also her family, given their lack of interaction for quite some time.

I wonder if it has been a deliberate ploy to keep her away from the "Maguire family" or whether they just forgot she was also related to them & to try & make amends/gloss over it, they included her in the lunch? Now that family connection has sort of been re-established, will there be more scenes of her with them? Or will the lunch be a one off?

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree that Denny's character seems to be drifting after Casey's death...Ash was no good for her anyway..
> Casey was the best for Denny and probably better they kill her character off...


I preferred her with Ash than Casey never bought into them as a couple in love so fast

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), lizann (26-08-2015), Pantherboy (18-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

The TV Week magazine Soap Diary for next Monday (Aug 31), says "Kat & Denny plan a trip to Europe to escape their troubles". Not sure if they eventually end up going, but if Denny is actually going to leave the show, wouldn't it be great if they do go on the trip & Denny just decides to stay overseas (& Kat returns to SB), rather than her being killed off (as everybody seems pretty much convinced will happen now!)

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), lizann (26-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

*BIG SPOILER ALERT!!!*

A couple of weeks ago I read something posted elsewhere by a person speculating that not only does Denny get murdered, but Charlotte is killed as well! This seemed to be a far fetched "rumour" (even for H&A), as others also pointed out at the time, & there didn't appear to be anything else to back it up, so I haven't mentioned it here before. This person's theory was that Charlotte kills Denny (because Denny finds out about Hunter burning down Leah's house), but then someone else kills Charlotte. Ash gets blamed for killing Charlotte, supposedly as revenge for killing Denny, but Kat finds evidence that shows Ash didn't do it - this may possibly account for Ash wearing the black suit in a photo I have mentioned before ie he may be coming from a court rather than a funeral?. Blimey! In previous photos posted on another thread where Charlotte/Erika is being shown how to use a gun, there are also pictures of Charlotte down at the beach swimming pool at night (looking rather scared/concerned) & then there are also the photos of Kat with the new detective also down by the pool - the theory continued that they are actually investigating Charlotte's death (Denny's as well?).

There is a photo around now of Ash & Phoebe filming, which may suggest there is some truth to this. The person taking this photo was supposedly close enough to hear the dialogue - as included on the photo (credit to the Instagram page who's watermark is on the photo).

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...f1&oe=5673AB77

(hopefully you can view this picture).

If it is true that Charlotte is killed, does Denny die as well? or does she just end up overseas & this is an unrelated storyline? Who kills Charlotte? (if it is not Ash). Will it be Roo's new boyfriend/the new doctor, as discussed on another thread - & is it possible he kills both Charlotte & Denny?? or could it possibly be the soon to be arriving "bad boy" Trysten? Hunter? The mind boggles!!

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2015), TaintedLove (27-08-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> *BIG SPOILER ALERT!!!*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read something posted elsewhere by a person speculating that not only does Denny get murdered, but Charlotte is killed as well! This seemed to be a far fetched \"rumour\" (even for H&A), as others also pointed out at the time, & there didn't appear to be anything else to back it up, so I haven't mentioned it here before. This person's theory was that Charlotte kills Denny (because Denny finds out about Hunter burning down Leah's house), but then someone else kills Charlotte. Ash gets blamed for killing Charlotte, supposedly as revenge for killing Denny, but Kat finds evidence that shows Ash didn't do it - this may possibly account for Ash wearing the black suit in a photo I have mentioned before ie he may be coming from a court rather than a funeral?. Blimey! In previous photos posted on another thread where Charlotte/Erika is being shown how to use a gun, there are also pictures of Charlotte down at the beach swimming pool at night (looking rather scared/concerned) & then there are also the photos of Kat with the new detective also down by the pool - the theory continued that they are actually investigating Charlotte's death (Denny's as well?).
> 
> There is a photo around now of Ash & Phoebe filming, which may suggest there is some truth to this. The person taking this photo was supposedly close enough to hear the dialogue - as included on the photo (credit to the Instagram page who's watermark is on the photo).
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...f1&oe=5673AB77
> 
> (hopefully you can view this picture).
> ...


I remember in last weeks H&A at Oz pace, Denny says she recognises James from somewhere, but can`t remember where. I`m guessing he has a dark past and kills Denny.
It`s a shame Denny gets killed, I like her. I wish it had been Pheobe instead...can`t stand her.

----------


## bobdaoeach

I can buy James killing Denny, but I don't buy him killing Charlotte. When the guy who plays James said in the interview he'd be on Home and Away it sounded like he'd already finished filming, so I always assumed he'd never be on the show long term.

""I had a ball playing him, he's a really complicated dude. He has a past and a few demons and skeletons in the closet, which he has to reconcile. That's great - it's always fun to play characters who aren't perfect and are challenged and more human.""

The use of the word "had" is what makes me think he had already finished filming by the time of the interview.

----------


## bobdaoeach

I can buy James killing Denny, but I don't buy him killing Charlotte. When the guy who plays James said in the interview he'd be on Home and Away it sounded like he'd already finished filming, so I always assumed he'd never be on the show long term.

""I had a ball playing him, he's a really complicated dude. He has a past and a few demons and skeletons in the closet, which he has to reconcile. That's great - it's always fun to play characters who aren't perfect and are challenged and more human.""

The use of the word "had" is what makes me think he had already finished filming by the time of the interview, and since that interview was a few months ago, and Charlotte being killed is recent, he wouldn't have been there at the time of filming, u less they brought him back ofc.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Denny isn't killed, let her go off travelling

----------

Pantherboy (29-08-2015)

----------


## dolphinree

Charlotte kills denni
cause denni finds out it was hunter that burnt leahs house down
as for who kills charlotte well who ever does give them a medal they deserve it

----------


## Pantherboy

> I can buy James killing Denny, but I don't buy him killing Charlotte. When the guy who plays James said in the interview he'd be on Home and Away it sounded like he'd already finished filming, so I always assumed he'd never be on the show long term.
> 
> ""I had a ball playing him, he's a really complicated dude. He has a past and a few demons and skeletons in the closet, which he has to reconcile. That's great - it's always fun to play characters who aren't perfect and are challenged and more human.""
> 
> The use of the word "had" is what makes me think he had already finished filming by the time of the interview, and since that interview was a few months ago, and Charlotte being killed is recent, he wouldn't have been there at the time of filming, u less they brought him back ofc.



After re-reading that interview you mentioned bobdaoeach, he does seem to talk about the character of James as a relatively decent guy overall, so I don't really see him killing anybody, & whatever Denny may remember about him will probably end up just having ramifications for his relationship with Roo.

If Denny is murdered, the odds would have to be pretty short now that it is Charlotte who does it, as dolphinree says, but you never know. Like you tammyy2j, I still hold out faint hope that Denny will just go off travelling!

As for who kills Charlotte, if that rumour turns out to be true, ???

EDIT & SPOILER ALERT!

TV Week magazine for next week (Sept 7-10), says now that Denny remembers seeing James at the University Open Day that she went to earlier this year with Sasha, & she believes that he had his "daughter" with him at the time. When she asks him about it, he says that it was a friend's kid - but Denny seems to think he is telling fibs! This will probably cause problems with him & Roo (but I can't see him killing anyone over it!).

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

AUST PACE (so SPOILER ALERT)

As the Spoiler Thread for this week (Aug 31 - Sept 3) mentions, we saw Denny's memorial dinner for Casey on Tue night. Unfortunately the only time Casey was mentioned was when a comment was made about the Italian food they were about to have, & Denny said that she & Casey had talked about travelling to Italy/Europe. Very disappointing. No-one else had a word to say about Casey, & there was no toast or the like (as they did at the Surf Club for Brax) & Denny's speech was really only to announce that, in moving on, she was going travelling in Europe for a year.

She said that she will be leaving in 2 weeks, so whether she just goes overseas, or whether the big rumour that she is murdered turns out to be true, it will all come to a head pretty soon now. The spoilers for the next 2 weeks mention something like Charlotte having to make a "heartbreaking" decision after Hunter makes a mistake & can she maintain her web of lies/cover up etc - but nothing specific about Denny. Hopefully the next lot of spoilers will shed some more light (I wonder if the "cover up" has something to do with Hunter's paternity? or Marilyn's accident?).

With Denny saying she is leaving in 2 weeks, these scenes would have been filmed 5-6 months ago. The pictures of Charlotte with the gun etc (which I am sure most people would have seen by now on another Thread), were only filmed last month. So there would appear to be a large time lag between the 2 events - if they are related? I have read elsewhere people still insisting that Charlotte kills Denny - as a few H&A Spoiler type sites have been saying for a while. But I have also read others casting doubts over what appears to be the original source of this rumour. Who knows!! - as I said, it will come to a head soon now.

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), Nell532 (03-09-2015), SoapsJSK (04-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

RIP Denny!

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2015), lizann (14-09-2015), Pantherboy (15-09-2015), tammyy2j (15-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> RIP Denny!


Didn't she die in the show with her eyes open

----------


## bobdaoeach

> RIP Denny!


Didn't she die in the show with her eyes open

----------


## Perdita

Denny is dead! In last nightâs shocking Home And Away, the tomboy, played by Jessica Grace Smith, was accidentally killed by Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) during a scuffle.
It seemed her inquisitive nature inadvertently cost Denny her life. About to set off on a European backpacking adventure, Denny found out Charlotte had the stolen safe from The Diner.
Denny and Charlotte got into a bit of a fight. Then, Denny knocked her head on something as she fell to the floor. She didnât move after that. It was all over very suddenly.
While it was certainly a surprise for fans, Jessica has had plenty of time to deal with her TV death. In fact, she has her own positive spin on it all.
âWhen I found out that was happening to my character I thought, âOh my God, they love me enough to kill meâ,â Jessica, 30, says.
âI thought, if you kill someone off, the public must really care about that character. Otherwise they would just send them off to university.â
Certainly, Denny played a key role in the show as the girlfriend of Casey (Lincoln Younes). Casey was prepared to marry Denny, but was shot before he had a chance to propose.
Curiously, Dennyâs death came almost a year to the date since Caseyâs last appearance on the show.
Some fans had an inkling Denny was going to be killed off. The actress says âdiehardsâ had posted on her Instrgram account predicting how she would die.
âSome of them said, âI think Kat (Pia Miller) shoots Denny by mistakeâ,â Jessica says.
Close, but no cigar.

TV Week

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2015), Pantherboy (15-09-2015), tammyy2j (15-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> âWhen I found out that was happening to my character I thought, âOh my God, they love me enough to kill meâ,â Jessica, 30, says.
> âI thought, if you kill someone off, the public must really care about that character. Otherwise they would just send them off to university.â


We've speculated that all was not right between Jessica and the H&A production team given her lack of screen time and sudden departure, but it sounds like she's happy with the way she's been treated.

----------

Pantherboy (16-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

What a shame Denny was killed off 

Will her body be found?

----------


## bobdaoeach

> We've speculated that all was not right between Jessica and the H&A production team given her lack of screen time and sudden departure, but it sounds like she's happy with the way she's been treated.


To me that kind of sounds like a cover up coz she's butthurt but that's just me

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> What a shame Denny was killed off 
> 
> Will her body be found?


I assume it'll be found in tonight's episode.
The original spoiler said that she was murdered and found in a boat by the boat shed. Then in the interview Jess did where she dies, she said fans has speculated her death would be accidentally being **** by kat, and she responded "close, but no cigar"
Kat and guns had absolutely nothing to so with her death, so for her to say that implies they're somehow connected. So I'd assume Charlotte dumped her body by the boat shed (were lead to believe she hurried it but that was just her possessions), and since kat sent a few gun shots in the direction of the boat shed last episode, the police probably set up a crime scene to investigate and find Denny's body in a boat there. It's also possible the gun shots kat fires shoot Denny's dead corpse but I don't think that's happen.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> What a shame Denny was killed off 
> 
> Will her body be found?


I assume it'll be found in tonight's episode.
The original spoiler said that she was murdered and found in a boat by the boat shed. Then in the interview Jess did where she dies, she said fans has speculated her death would be accidentally being **** by kat, and she responded "close, but no cigar"
Kat and guns had absolutely nothing to so with her death, so for her to say that implies they're somehow connected. So I'd assume Charlotte dumped her body by the boat shed (were lead to believe she hurried it but that was just her possessions), and since kat sent a few gun shots in the direction of the boat shed last episode, the police probably set up a crime scene to investigate and find Denny's body in a boat there. It's also possible the gun shots kat fires shoot Denny's dead corpse but I don't think that's happen.

----------


## Dazzle

> To me that kind of sounds like a cover up coz she's butthurt but that's just me


You could very well be right, but in that case I'm not sure she'd sound quite so pleased with Denny's death.  Perhaps she's overcompensating?

----------


## hward

Since Charlotte has buried her body in the woods I don't think she'll be found for some time as everyone is just going to assume that she's left and gone overseas as originally planned.  As creepy as it is, I think Charlotte dug up the job manual and keys to put them in the bait shop so no one would get suspicious that Denny had left without doing what she was going to.

I don't think for a second that Kat will have managed to shoot Charlotte and it will be made out as if Kat was imagining the noise she heard, panicked, and let off the shots - possibly leaving her to second guess herself and further escalating her panic attacks.

----------

Pantherboy (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I assume it'll be found in tonight's episode.
> The original spoiler said that she was murdered and found in a boat by the boat shed. Then in the interview Jess did where she dies, she said fans has speculated her death would be accidentally being **** by kat, and she responded "close, but no cigar"
> Kat and guns had absolutely nothing to so with her death, so for her to say that implies they're somehow connected. So I'd assume Charlotte dumped her body by the boat shed (were lead to believe she hurried it but that was just her possessions), and since kat sent a few gun shots in the direction of the boat shed last episode, the police probably set up a crime scene to investigate and find Denny's body in a boat there. It's also possible the gun shots kat fires shoot Denny's dead corpse but I don't think that's happen.


I am pretty sure her body won't be found for at least a little while tammyy2j, but you would have to think she will be found eventually. I can't imagine even H&A leaving her undiscovered out in the bush for ever & a day!

As discussed on another thread, all the spoilers for the next couple of weeks have everyone going about things as if they don't know Denny is dead/missing, with Charlotte trying to cover her tracks - but surely it won't be too long before people begin to realise she hasn't been in touch etc. 

bobdaoeach, I don't believe there have been any official spoilers saying she is actually found in a boat (I stand corrected though, - can you remember where you read this thanks?). I thought this was just a rumour posted by someone in a forum/online, the same as the one saying she is found in the boot of Charlotte's car. With Jess' interview, which Perdita posted earlier on this thread, if you look closely at the "close, but no cigar" comment at the end, it is not actually part of Jess' quote & it is a comment made by TV Week only (I think they are referring to the fact that people were "close" in speculating Kat may have accidentally shot Denny, in that it was indeed an "accident" - but instead it was Charlotte involved).

(PS the TV Week soap diary for Tue this week ie last night, had "Charlotte is pulled over by Kat & almost caught due to a busted tail light". This didn't actually happen in last nights episode. So unless they had the wrong night (unlikely now), maybe this was actually filmed (which could have started the rumours), but was eventually edited out of the final episode?)

AUST PACE!  EDIT: The official H&A site has put up a short video clip this afternoon of the scene where Charlotte is digging out in the bush with the Heading "Charlotte buries Denny - the unthinkable" & then it says underneath "Charlotte's done the unthinkable. But can she bury her mistakes & make this go away?"

----------

tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Since Charlotte has buried her body in the woods I don't think she'll be found for some time as everyone is just going to assume that she's left and gone overseas as originally planned.  As creepy as it is, I think Charlotte dug up the job manual and keys to put them in the bait shop so no one would get suspicious that Denny had left without doing what she was going to.
> 
> I don't think for a second that Kat will have managed to shoot Charlotte and it will be made out as if Kat was imagining the noise she heard, panicked, and let off the shots - possibly leaving her to second guess herself and further escalating her panic attacks.


I agree completely hward!

AUST PACE! When Charlotte runs/sneaks out of the bait shop so Kat won't catch her, I think that in her haste she may have left the door of the shop open. Will they see this as suspicious & that Kat may have indeed heard someone before she started shooting, or as nothing appears to have been stolen or damaged, will they just explain it away by saying that Denny must have just left the door open when she dropped of the manual & keys (which are now on the desk) because she was in a hurry? (Will they test the shop, including the manual for fingerprints? as it now has Charlotte's prints on it - a bit much to ask from the local police??). If/when Charlotte is suspected of being involved in any of what has happened, if they search her flat, there is now Denny's bloodstain, which Charlotte couldn't completely clean, hidden under the new rug!

----------

hward (16-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> bobdaoeach, I don't believe there have been any official spoilers saying she is actually found in a boat (I stand corrected though, - can you remember where you read this thanks?). I thought this was just a rumour posted by someone in a forum/online, the same as the one saying she is found in the boot of Charlotte's car.


 yes, that post is the one i was referring to. i know it wasn't anything official, but it was the first time i'd ever heard that denny would die - so i saw some legitimacy to it.


and i just watched tonights episode. i figured the crime scene would be because kat fired her gun. imo it's kinda annoying it seems that dennys death would go unnoticed for a while but whatever.

----------

Pantherboy (16-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> bobdaoeach, I don't believe there have been any official spoilers saying she is actually found in a boat (I stand corrected though, - can you remember where you read this thanks?). I thought this was just a rumour posted by someone in a forum/online, the same as the one saying she is found in the boot of Charlotte's car.


 yes, that post is the one i was referring to. i know it wasn't anything official, but it was the first time i'd ever heard that denny would die - so i saw some legitimacy to it.


and i just watched tonights episode. i figured the crime scene would be because kat fired her gun. imo it's kinda annoying it seems that dennys death would go unnoticed for a while but whatever.

----------


## hward

> I agree completely hward!
> 
> AUST PACE! When Charlotte runs/sneaks out of the bait shop so Kat won't catch her, I think that in her haste she may have left the door of the shop open. Will they see this as suspicious & that Kat may have indeed heard someone before she started shooting, or as nothing appears to have been stolen or damaged, will they just explain it away by saying that Denny must have just left the door open when she dropped of the manual & keys (which are now on the desk) because she was in a hurry? (Will they test the shop, including the manual for fingerprints? as it now has Charlotte's prints on it - a bit much to ask from the local police??). If/when Charlotte is suspected of being involved in any of what has happened, if they search her flat, there is now Denny's bloodstain, which Charlotte couldn't completely clean, hidden under the new rug!


Just seen today's episode and I have to say I didn't see it coming that Charlotte would claim to have been sleepwalking.  I don't think anything was mentioned about how Charlotte had got into the bait shop but it'd be assumed that Denny left the door open by mistake, and I don't think the Summer Bay cops are bright enough to start investigating at this stage.  Maybe in a few weeks when no one's heard from her?  I'm wondering whether Hunter is going to find the blood stain.  It's surely going to play a part in Charlotte's eventual downfall.

----------

Pantherboy (16-09-2015)

----------


## hward

Dupl

----------


## Topaz

Everything with Denny happened so suddenly. 
I'm a bit disappointed in the storyline, found it a bit sick for home and away for Charlotte just to decide to bury her, then dig up her possessions. 
All a bit disturbing and creepy really but on the other hand gripping as to what will happen with Charlotte in the end.

----------

lellygurl (18-09-2015), Pantherboy (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Just seen today's episode and I have to say I didn't see it coming that Charlotte would claim to have been sleepwalking.  I don't think anything was mentioned about how Charlotte had got into the bait shop but it'd be assumed that Denny left the door open by mistake, and I don't think the Summer Bay cops are bright enough to start investigating at this stage.  Maybe in a few weeks when no one's heard from her?  I'm wondering whether Hunter is going to find the blood stain.  It's surely going to play a part in Charlotte's eventual downfall.


AUST PACE! I don't think anyone would have seen that coming hward!! A pretty flimsy (& lame IMO!) excuse for her being there really, & even though Kat was suspicious at first, in her frame of mind she of course now thinks that Charlotte was (probably) telling the truth & that she made the mistake (brought on by her having a panic attack when she heard the noise in the bait shop). I would imagine that Kat would have included the sleepwalking claim in her police incident report, so it will all be on record & hopefully come back to bite Charlotte eventually (as with the bloodstain!!).

----------

hward (17-09-2015)

----------

